# Key Post: The Best Deposit Rates



## Brendan Burgess (11 Nov 2001)

_   Please make any additions or corrections to this by replying to this post._

* Your local Credit Union*
Check you local Credit Union. They often offer the best rates. However, these are paid as dividends once a year and you might not get anything if you withdraw your money after a few months. 

_ Does anyone have info. on the best Credit Union deals?_

* Ulster Bank RSVP Account*
This pays the best rate at present :

Minimum deposit: £ 5 000
Maximum number of withdrawals per year is 5.

* Northern Rock*
This matches the European Central Bank rate and is a very flexible account.

Minimum deposit: £ 1 000
Minimum withdrawal: £500

_ Edited by ClubMan to fix formatting errors_


----------



## CM (11 Nov 2001)

*Also...*

*Credit Union*

I don't think that there are any standard offerings from the CU as a whole and it depends on what your local branch offers in terms of interest and dividends.

*Ulster Bank RSVP Anytime*

- Minimum balance: £5000
- Rate: 4.15% gross CAR as of 9th November 2001*
- Rate guarantee: none?
- Minimum transaction: £500
- Operates: by post, telephone & internet
- Other conditions: maximum of 5 withdrawals per annum

*[broken link removed]*

- Minimum balance: £1000
- Rate: 4% gross CAR credited annually or 3.75% gross CAR credited monthly (monthly rate always 0.25% below annual rate)
- Rate guarantee: annual rate = ECB + 0.25% until 1st January 2002 and ECB after that. Monthly rate always 0.25% below annual rate.
- Minimum transaction: £500
- Operates: by post, telephone & internet


* Rates do not yet reflect 0.5% ECB rate reduction of 8th November 2001.


----------



## Liam D Ferguson (12 Nov 2001)

*Fixed Deposit Rates...*

The above relates to variable deposit rates.  Does anyone have info on best fixed deposit rates?


----------



## Lark (12 Nov 2001)

*Fixed and Variable deposits*

The newspapers publish weekly tables of deposit rates. The data comes from Moneymate but I can't find it ob their website.


----------



## CM (12 Nov 2001)

*Moneymate*

www.moneymate.com/ - this site contains unit fund data but I don't think it includes deposit rates. Finfacts lists deposit rates but isn't always comprehensive or up to date in my experience (e.g. under demand deposits NR listed as offering 4.5% while UB RSVP is not listed at all).


----------



## scooby (5 Dec 2001)

*Demand accounts*

Has anyone come across a better rate for demand deposits (£10k-£25k) with branch access and no funny stuff on limiting withdrawals etc. than NIB's Instant Access account? I'm looking at holding fire in cash until a decent direct equity opportunity arises.


----------



## MA Hennigan (15 Jan 2002)

*Deposit Rates*

The information flow from the financial institutions is very patchy. A small number provide rates on their websites. It's difficult to extract information from the rest, in particular on demand deposits. 

In September last, I queried <a href=http://www.unison.ie>Unison</a> as to the value of providing deposit rates on their site, that were months out of date. In recent months to my surprise, I've noted that their deposit rate tables are exactly similar in content and layout to the ones on  <a href=http://www.finfacts.com>Finfacts</a>.  So it's hassle enough to collect rates, without the problem of a bigger outfit taking a short cut.

We update rates weekly but of course some banks  change rates through the week. However, if you track the rates over time in different categories, you will find the institutions who offer the best rates consistently, can ve identified.

MAH
<a href=http://www.finfacts.com>Finfacts-The Irish Finance Portal</a>.


----------



## anglofd (19 Aug 2002)

*Re: Deposit Rates*

If you log on to [broken link removed], you will find up-to-the minute interest rates for both our Fixed Term and our 7 Day Notice Personal Deposit Accounts. 

Product details and applications are also available online.

<!--EZCODE ITALIC START-->_ Edited by ClubMan to fix link_<!--EZCODE ITALIC END-->


----------



## sandbag (19 Aug 2002)

*anglo 4.4% limited offer*

Following the link in the post above, there's a <!--EZCODE ITALIC START-->_ Limited Offer - 24% Gross Return (CAR 4.4%)_<!--EZCODE ITALIC END--> mentioned at the head of the page. Is this the 5-year deposit that's also mentioned further down the page (there's no mention of limited offer against the 5-year deposit listing), or is it a separate shorter term product, and if so what are its terms?
Anyone?


----------



## ClubMan (20 Aug 2002)

*Re: anglo 4.4% limited offer*

I'm sure anglofd will correct me if I'm mistaken but I believe the reference is to the 5 year fixed term account offering 24.02% gross (CAR 4.4%) detailed EzCode Parsing Error:=EzCode Parsing Error:=[broken link removed] and not to some other account.


----------



## sandbag (20 Aug 2002)

*ltd offer*

Thanks Clubman.

I was hoping the 5 yr product was just a standard offering and the 'limited offer' reference was to an additional special short-term offer like the recent (limited duration of availability) INBS one for a 3 mth fixed term deposit at a similar rate, seeing as how most of these institutions seem to be playing catch-up with each other.

Ah well.


----------



## john43ie (20 Aug 2002)

*interest rates*

do you have to pay income tax on dividends paid  on monies deposited with the credit union.

if so when?


----------



## ClubMan (21 Aug 2002)

*Re: interest rates*

Portlaoise CU's web site contains [broken link removed] of the taxation options available to CU members


----------



## Piaras (5 Nov 2003)

*Interest rates for Credit Union and tax*

If you select an ordinary share account (shares are deposites) they don't deduct DIRT.  If you select a special share it is deducted for you.  You can also have a mix of accounts some special some not, they are not obliged, yet, to provide an exhaustive list to the revenue

You can convert from one to the other any time (CU's are flexible like that).

You may also request a tax cert if you want to get interest relief for an extension or other qualifying house imporvement.


----------



## Alba Longa (23 May 2005)

*Re: >>The Best Deposit Rates*

Can anybody update me on the best deposit rates (apart from Rabobank) at the moment ?

Thank you.


----------



## ClubMan (23 May 2005)

*Re: >>The Best Deposit Rates*

Some of the information earlier in this topic is well out of date now.

For more up to date information see the best buys list available from the  area. I still need to update if for Northern Rock's 3.05% online offering (best standard demand deposit rate on offer today). I only received the update from _Niall Brady _of _The Sunday Tribune _today so I will try and get it updated later this evening.


----------



## eggerb (9 Jun 2006)

Would I be correct in reading from [broken link removed] that their rate is now 3.45% CAR (and 3.6% from 29/06/06)  - is this now the best deposit rate available?


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jun 2006)

_NR's_ rate was the best on offer anyway up to now (for sums of €1K or more) so presumably this is still the case after the latest rate hike. The  is the place to go for latest rates. It may not have been updated in the light of the _ECB _rate hike yet but it will be anon.


----------



## CCOVICH (10 Jun 2006)

As this thread is now well out of date and up to date information is now available in the Best Buys forum, I'm locking this thread.


----------

